# Max Seeboth: Violin concerto (1939) - prize winning work!



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

German composer *Max Seeboth* (1904-1967) wrote a *Violin concerto* in 1939. The work was awarded the Magdeburger Musikpreis in the same year and hailed in reviews as the composer's masterpiece. A review of the world premiere in the "Zeitschrift für Musik" in 1939 wrote:

_"In the midst of the two Allegros is the Adagio. Just because of this stunning affirmation the Violin concerto by Seeboth stands out among all the compositions written for the concertante violin in the last 20, 30 or more years and should have a place of honour in the repertoire of renowned soloists."_

Unfortunately the work was later forgotten and today only few know the composer's name and this violin concerto. But the score, a sound snippet and a short biography of Max Seeboth can now be found on my website. The score is - as always - for gratis download in pdf-format. Here is the link to my site:

http://www.tobias-broeker.de/rare-manuscripts/violin-concertos/max-seeboth/

Best,
Tobias


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Any thoughts on why the work has never been recorded? The computer realization sounded quite good.


----------



## Norma Skock (Mar 18, 2017)

The part that the critic is praising is the slow movement, which is supposedly the second movement. On the website there is just two minutes of the beginning of the concerto, which is the first movement. Hence, a real judgement can't really be made.


----------



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

Norma Skock said:


> The part that the critic is praising is the slow movement, which is supposedly the second movement. On the website there is just two minutes of the beginning of the concerto, which is the first movement. Hence, a real judgement can't really be made.


Hmm, you can check the score to make a judgement.


----------



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Any thoughts on why the work has never been recorded? The computer realization sounded quite good.


I assume that it is one of the works that just fell into oblivion in the troubles through and after World War II in Germany. There are several violin concertos of that fate. And from what I read Seeboth had no more special part in the Nazi regime than being a citizen of the country, so he was not banned from performance or something like that.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I like the way you keep doing this, your post is also high in the search list from Google, even more reading!


----------



## Norma Skock (Mar 18, 2017)

vlncto said:


> Hmm, you can check the score to make a judgement.


You have to hear a work to judge its quality. Maybe you are like Mozart and can hear a large orchestral work in your head just looking at the score, but I guarantee most people here are not.


----------



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your continous support!


----------

